# Does anyone own a Specialized Allez Expert?



## lostsol (Sep 23, 2007)

Hello Forum,

I'm looking to purchase a 2007 Specialized Allez Expert Double for $1400. It seems like a good deal since the original price is $2300. However, I can't find many reviews on this bike, and what I do find, people recommend either the Tarmac or the Roubaix over it.

It's my first road bike, but I've been riding 40 miles a week for the past 3 months on a Trek hybrid with a road bike group. The group also does races that vary from 30 to 60 miles, so I would like a bike that would also be comfortable for 60 mile rides.

Does anyone wish they went with a different model, or different brand of bike altogether?

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
John


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I don't own an Allez anymore. I had an Allez Epic for years. I'd suggest that you splurge and go for a Tarmac. That Allez has been around for probably 7 years and is getting phased out. Just spend the extra 6 or 7 hundred and get a new generation bike that you'll be happy with for years to come.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm a huge fan of my Allez. I have done several 60+ mile rides on it. I was going to do my first century this past weekend, but had a family member in the hospital so I couldn't go. But, I don't think twice about taking my Allez on long rides.

The fact that Specialized is phasing it out is the reason that my next bike won't be a Specialized. The highest component level that they are making on an Allez for 2008 is Tiagra/105. Sorry, I want better components. Since I do, I have to buy a carbon bike if I want a Specialized. I don't like or trust carbon. Sure, it may be fine for others, but I'm 240 lbs. and Specialized won't warranty a carbon frame if I ride it.

So, for my new bike I'm looking elsewhere...


----------



## lostsol (Sep 23, 2007)

What type of Allez did you own and do you not trust fiber because you are afraid it could break easily?


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I just got an Allez Expert a couple months ago... the price you're getting quoted is definitely good. I paid $1500, and then a little more to have a compact crank put on.

It may not be as fancy/high-tech as the Tarmac but I didn't want a carbon bike at this point. I test-rode both, and the both are great rides. The deal on the Allez was too good to pass up with my budget and I'm glad that I got it.

Even though I'm pretty novice, I've ridden enough to appreciate it's well designed and the Ultegra components are great. I can't believe how well it shifts. The bike is great on climbs, feels steady going down steeps. I haven't done any super-long rides on it. Usually about 17-20 miles with one 30 mile ride... but it has been a comfortable ride.

I've still got that "new toy" love for mine, and think I will for a while. Really enjoying it.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

lostsol said:


> What type of Allez did you own and do you not trust fiber because you are afraid it could break easily?


Yes. That, and the fact that Specialized won't warranty it because of my weight. If they don't believe it will hold up under me, I have no desire to ride it.


----------



## lostsol (Sep 23, 2007)

IAmCosmo -- But they'll warranty the Allez even though the front fork and rear and seat are carbon?


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

lostsol said:


> IAmCosmo -- But they'll warranty the Allez even though the front fork and rear and seat are carbon?


Mine doesn't have carbon seat stays (it's a 2004). I haven't had a warranty issue yet, but even if I did, I'm not the original owner so it wouldn't cover me anyways.

I don't know about the warranty on the new Allez. I didn't ask, because I am in the market for a higher-end bike.


----------



## Scot_Gore (Jan 25, 2002)

```

```



lostsol said:


> Hello Forum,
> 
> I'm looking to purchase a 2007 Specialized Allez Expert Double for $1400. It seems like a good deal since the original price is $2300. However, I can't find many reviews on this bike, and what I do find, people recommend either the Tarmac or the Roubaix over it.
> 
> ...


I have a 2001 Allez Comp. I have around 17,000 miles on it and serves me well. Do I ever wish I had a different model or different bike? Yes, but that's just the bike lust that most of us experience. When I think about spending real money for a new road bike I ultimately come to the conclusion that the Allez does everything I want a road bike to do. I did buy a new bike this year, a commuter. But that was all about utility and nothing to do with the Allez being a bad bike. I still ride it every week. It's become the "weekend" bike. 

If I was in the market today for a new road bike I would consider all 3 of the Specialized bikes you mention and my budget would likely drive my choice. Isn't there about a $1000 premium between a full Ultegra level Allez and the full Ultegra level Roubiax and Tarmac (the Allez being the cheaper one). Only you can decide if it's worth it. 

Scot


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

Scot_Gore said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> If I was in the market today for a new road bike I would consider all 3 of the Specialized bikes you mention and my budget would likely drive my choice. Isn't there about a $1000 premium between a full Ultegra level Allez and the full Ultegra level Roubiax and Tarmac (the Allez being the cheaper one). Only you can decide if it's worth it.
> ...


Yeah, but for 2008, a 105/Tiagra is the highest component group they are offering on the Allez. You want a higher component group you have to go to a carbon frame.

Granted, the original poster is talking about the 2007 model, so that doesn't make a difference to him. Just making a point. Or something...


----------



## lostsol (Sep 23, 2007)

The 2007 Allez Expert is $2300, and the 2007 Tarmac or Roubaix with the lower components is $2300...

So to me, it comes down to, better components or better frame, and note you can't upgrade the frame. However, I don't think I can get this sick deal on the Tarmac or the Roubaix. So my budget, or what I'm willing to spend will most likely lead me to the Allez. I just want to know if it's worth the $1400.

Thanks!


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

If I could get it for $1400 (or even $1800 or so) I would jump on it. In fact, if you don't want it and it's a size 56, tell me where it is...


----------



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

I bought a new 07 Allez expert on 8/23 and have 260+ on it so far with my longest ride being 54 miles. I paid $1800.00 + tax for mine at a local Spec. dealer. This is my first road bike after riding mountain bikes for the last four years.

I bought the double front instead of the triple because the dealer said it shifts crisper than a triple. If I had it to do over again I would buy another one just like it. I'm sold on this bike.:thumbsup: 

HTH,
Bill


----------



## lostsol (Sep 23, 2007)

LOL, ok, I'm sold on it. I pick it up this weekend. I'll let you know how my first ride goes.

Now the LBS is trying to sell me on some bike shorts, Sugoi, like $125.... never paid that much for shorts... and then they recommend the shoes.... $140, I don't even pay that for my Jordans  But I guess it's worth it since I have this high performance bike. Though some friends have told me that i might not even like the clips and they just ride with pedals and don't believe in the whole full circle advantage.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Congratulations!!! Enjoy the bike.

2 things regarding accessories:

You get what you pay for. Those $125 shorts and $140 shoes, if they fit right, will literally last you 10 years. (Just don't put the shorts in the dryer).

Cycling is expensive to get started, but after that, its practically free - unlike monthly healthclub dues, or weekly golfing at $40 bucks a pop.

I just bought a $160 light 8 hours ago. http://www.niterider.com/prod_minewtx2.shtml 

Have fun!!


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

I paid more for my shoes than those shoes and shorts together...


----------



## lostsol (Sep 23, 2007)

Does anyone recommend the Sugoi RS Flex shorts? Also, which shoes , in a decent price range do you recommend?

Thanks


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

OK - Asking somebody to recommend shorts is getting kinda rediculous. 

For shoes: If you have narrow feet, get any of the SIDI's. They are made in Italy and mine feel like slippers.

At these prices, anything you get is going to be nice. Just get what fits.


----------



## lostsol (Sep 23, 2007)

OK, I didn't realize it was ridiculous to ask which brand of shorts are recommended.

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## lostsol (Sep 23, 2007)

It's a sick bike. I love it. Right after I picked it up, I went for a short ride for about an hour. I just had so much fun on it. Sunday will be a 50 mile ride, I can't wait to see how bad I kick my friends asses. Thought one thing I'm noticing, I dont' know if it's because it's a compact or a double, but I was expecting more low gears. It's fine and all, but I expect more low gears.

Thanks for all of the input!


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

I don't think it's a compact. I believe it's a standard double (53x39) crank.


----------



## BCR#1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Mine came with a standard Ultegra 53x39 double crank.

Bill


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

If it is stock, it is definitely not a compact. If you want to get a compact, the conversion is simple from standard double to compact double. No other parts need to be swapped other than the cranks and possibly BB. FD will need slight adjustment.

I switched from the stock Ultegra double to 2008 Ultegra SL compact and it's all shifting super smooth. If you live in pretty hilly terrain you might want to think about it.


----------



## lostsol (Sep 23, 2007)

You're right, it's a standard double. I'll go to my LBS and see what it would cost to go compact. Thanks.


----------



## IAmCosmo (Jul 26, 2005)

Another option is to go to a bigger cassette on the back. It won't be as low as going to lower gears on the crank set, but if you are in a position where you want "just a little lower gear" changing the cassette may work for you. And it should be cheaper to do so.


----------



## lostsol (Sep 23, 2007)

Last night, I went out with a LBS group for the first time, as compared to my group of leisure riding friends. Wow, what a difference! We did 25 miles in 90 minutes, averaging 15-17mph, with a bunch of hills - says the one guy riding in the group. I was dying the last 3 miles, I almost hopped off my bike to walk it up the last two hills. Afterwards I was thinking maybe I need a lower gear, but was happy when the group said I'd probably be a B- rider. I'll look into a smaller cassette for the rear. Thanks.


----------

